# NCEES Sample Exam



## Mike1144 (Oct 13, 2006)

I may have an older sample exam, so bear with me...

Problem 105 looks for the minimum dead load to resist overturning in a precast wall panel. I can't seem to figure out how they come up with the dead load resisting moment.

They show the DLRM as (2/3)*(8^2/2)*w = 21.3 *w.

Obviously this isn't enough by itself to solve anything, but if anyone has figured this problem out, let me know.


----------



## scottiesei (Oct 13, 2006)

Mike,

What is your email address?


----------



## petermcc (Oct 14, 2006)

I have a copy of the older exams. I will look at the problem and post later.

:thumbsup:


----------



## scottiesei (Oct 14, 2006)

Here you go, I was going to email it to you instead but what the hell.

ncees_105.pdf


----------



## Mike1144 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks!

I wasn't using the factor of safety at all. Any idea why the solution is formatted the way it was? With the (2/3) term it looked like a triangular loading.


----------



## scottiesei (Oct 14, 2006)

Not sure, could have been old FOS or something. It's to close to the exam to spend time wondering about that kind of crap though. Let it go and rock on!


----------

